# drugs with the same effect as Alcohol?



## bartman101 (Jan 16, 2005)

ok... I've tried Paxil, Celexa Welbutrin, Cilert and some others (probably spelled them wrong) none of them worked at all. The only drug that works is alcohol. Now.. the obvious problem with that is its unhealty to constantly drink in order to get rid of SA.

I feel as though there is this wall that I just can't get over in social situations without drinking. I know this makes me sound like an alcoholic, but I only drink when in social events... and even then its only 1 or 2 drinks. It only averages out to about 1 drink a week. It takes very little alcohol to get me talking to people.

At work... I have this constant nervousness that I know would go away if I drank... but then I would get fired.. and would ruin my liver since I would have to drink every day. Alcohol seems to depress my system enough that I don't have the nervousness that prevents me from talking to people.

Is there any medication that works in a similar way that alcohol does? I really just need something safe to relax my nerves during the day. SSRI's dont seem to cut it for me.. are there other types of drugs I could try?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It's simple, replace your alcohol with benzos. They are much safer and wont have you puking your guts out, wont have hang overs, and they wont destroy your liver.

Try benzos like Klonopin, or Xanax.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

There's drinking and then there's DRINKING. :yes One or two beers per event, or even per day, doesn't sound like a problem to me (I don't know your age, though, Bartman ). Drinking on the job could be a problem. I don't know how much employers would care if an employee had, say, a beer with their lunch. Kind of playing with fire, and while I'm not recommending for you to do it or not to do it, I did try this at times with no ill effects, keeping it to one drink, my co-workers probably unaware.

You may want to consider benzodiazepines (a class of anti-anxiety/hypnotic drugs). From personal experience, these, at times, had the effect of maybe a beer or two. Talk to medical professionals, read other person's experiences, and review literature including prescribing information from the manufacturer and maybe the results of past research trials, before making a decision whether or not to start on them
and how long to remain on them (could be forever, and that may be all right for you).

Buspar (buspirone) is another anti-anxiety medication you may want to consider.

Also, some of the old-time tricyclic anti-depressants have sedative properties. Again, literature and other people's accounts will point out their benefits, risks, and potential side effects.

But, if someone can carefully maintain their alcohol intake to a couple of beers/day or for times of situational social anxiety, that may be just fine.
Actually, studies indicate that up to two drinks/day appears to be beneficial to health (but please don't look at it as I'm endorsing this for you).


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Im the EXACT same way. It only takes a few drinks to get me over that "wall" of anxiety. Ive tried Klonopin and its similar in its effects to alcohol and carries less of a stigma. But if your doctor is like mine then they wont want to prescribe benzos for long term treatment. So if you can get the benzo's then use them because they are probly safer in the long term. But if you cant, like me, then just keep using alcohol as your medication.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: drugs with the same effect as Alcohol?*



Optimistic said:


> Buspar (buspirone) is another anti-anxiety medication you may want to consider.


The following comments are only my personal opinion. Buspar is useless crap. In the rare event it works, expect to wait a month. Before going generic, it was maketed as the "non-addictive" alternative to benzos. Yeah, it's non-addictive, just like a sugar pill. About as much effect as a sugar pill too. You'll find a minority that likes it, but it generally gets very poor reviews for efficacy, which is probably why the market focused so much on what it doesn't do (cause dependency) rather than what it allegedly does (reduce anxiety).



Optimistic said:


> Also, some of the old-time tricyclic anti-depressants have sedative properties. Again, literature and other people's accounts will point out their benefits, risks, and potential side effects.


TCAs are nice if you want a very dry mouth & urinary retention. They don't even make me sleepy @ maximal doses. They generally get poor reviews when it comes to treating SA.

Benzos would be the most like alcohol -- minus the barfing, falling on your ***, and liver destruction, and minus the buzz too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

also you cant get fired for taking benzos unlike if you took alcohol, they could fire you


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

2 psychs HAve told me that benzos effect people in a similar way to alcahol and I agree

an alcaholic going on a benzo binge would be safer and do himself less damage than if on an alcahol binge


----------



## bartman101 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your advice. I've also realized I drink a lot of caffeine everyday. I'm going to try cutting down on the caffeine to see if that helps first. If not I'll see my Dr. about getting benzos. I figure if I need a depressant to calm me down.. I probably shouldn't be taking stimulants all day. 

I've read going on caffeine withdraw can be tough.. and I should go off of it slowly. I drink a cup of coffee in the morning, soda at lunch, then like 2 or 3 sodas when I get home. For now.. I'll stick with the coffee in the morning, and 1 soda when I get home.. then in a week.. just the soda.. then in another week.. nothing.

I like to avoid medication when possible


----------



## bartman101 (Jan 16, 2005)

yeah.. so.. I thought screw it.. and stopped caffeine cold turkey

I had a bad headache for the past 2 days now.. been taking Advil.. which helps a lot... but already I've been calmer at work.. once I get over the withdraw I'll know for sure.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: drugs with the same effect as Alcohol?*



bartman101 said:


> yeah.. so.. I thought screw it.. and stopped caffeine cold turkey
> 
> I had a bad headache for the past 2 days now.. been taking Advil.. which helps a lot... but already I've been calmer at work.. once I get over the withdraw I'll know for sure.


I stopped caffeine a couple years ago and noticed no effect. I hate coffee, but drink mass amounts of diet cola. I switched to cafeine free diet cola -- which tastes the same -- and didn't notice any difference. I've stuck with the no caffeine thing as I don't think I need any stimulant, though I'm not sure it really makes any difference for me.


----------



## bartman101 (Jan 16, 2005)

so.. its technically Sunday morning now.. I have a slight headache now.. as in I can hardly feel it.... almost done withdraw. I have not had any caffeine since Wed night.

I've noticed a big change at work.. I'm approaching people that I normally wouldn't. I can also think a lot clearer. I still have the SA somewhat.. but its not nearly as bad.

If your a big caffeine drinker I would suggest cutting it down.. its working great for me so far.

I don't think I'll completely give up caffeine.. I just don't want to be addicted to it anymore.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

The problem with alcohol is that you quickly develop tolerance and can quickly be on the slippery slope to alcoholism. 

I would not consider alcohol as an option for treating SA.

This is just my opinion and I am not a medical professional.


----------

